# 5.1 Sound system required.. Budget 5K - 6K



## gamer_again (May 7, 2012)

I saw Logitech z506. But its review is not good 

Please suggest me any 2.1 channel audio too for that same budget


----------



## iWOOFER (May 7, 2012)

Logitech X540
Altec Lansing VS3151R
Philips MMS 460


----------



## dingdong (May 8, 2012)

keep away from logitech & i ball etc.
take a look at Energy Take Classic 5.1


----------



## gamer_again (May 8, 2012)

Ok. What about Sony ? How are they ? I know they will cost more but if I don't get a good 5.1 with that budget then I will come down to 2.1 system, budget will still be the same. Any suggestions ?


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 8, 2012)

U can try Edifer or F&D.


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2012)

You got no other choice than Logitech Z506 5.1 - 4.5k

Rest all are Cr@p.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 8, 2012)

^^Rest includes ALTEC LANSING?


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2012)

Altec Lancing don't have any answers to Logitech Z506 5.1 in that price range. So nothing can be done.


----------



## Minion (May 9, 2012)

+1 logitech z506.


----------



## gamer_again (May 9, 2012)

I'm worried about z506 for 2 things:
1> After reaching 40% volume in rock genre, the sound starts distorting (From reviews)
2> The bottom part of the woofer is exposed with the speaker (Very risky)

How is the performance of Sony SRS- D8 ?

One more thing, what's the price of Logitech z623 ? I saw the unboxing of this product here where it is showing 7K+ (Last year Sept) but now in flipkart it shows 9K+ !!!


----------



## rajnusker (May 9, 2012)

d3p said:


> You got no other choice than Logitech Z506 5.1 - 4.5k
> 
> Rest all are Cr@p.



What about Altec's Octane 7? And the price of Z506 at Flipkart is 5.5k+ -.-


----------



## gamer_again (May 10, 2012)

Performance of Sony SRS- D8 ? Anybody ???


----------



## digitaltab (May 11, 2012)

gamer_again said:


> I'm worried about z506 for 2 things:
> 1> After reaching 40% volume in rock genre, the sound starts distorting (From reviews)
> 2> The bottom part of the woofer is exposed with the speaker (Very risky)
> 
> ...



please don't write things you don't truly know... i have been using logitech z506 for a very long period and it has no such problem of distortion even at 100% volume, and the bottom part is specially designed this way to be the best in class, this bottom design is responsible for superb and awesome surround sound bass, 
and talking about srs d8 or any, you should hear it, first srs d8, then z506, same music,
you'll accept it too that srs d8 is nothing in comparison to z 506....
and logitech z506 , z623 and else are best in class....
rest is your decision,...


----------

